# [Wahl Mai 2009] Monatliche Community-Bundestagswahl



## ruyven_macaran (12. Mai 2009)

RuneDRS hat leider keine Lust mehr - deswegen spring ich (mit etwas Verzögerung) mal in die Bresche:

Wenn heute Bundestagswahl wäre welche Partei würdest du wählen?


_Edit:_
Wenn dann richtig - hier die Übersicht der letzten Monate




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nuklon (13. Mai 2009)

Immer noch die selben wie die letzten Monate, die Piraten. 
Gerade jetzt nach den letzten Aussagen aus der Politik erscheint es mir wichtig ein Signal zu setzen:
Wenn Wiefelspütz meint 70.000 Unterschriften in vier Tagen gegen das neue Gesetz für Internetsperren sind unwichtig und müssten erst, wenn überhaupt, nach dem Erlass des Gesetztes behandelt werden. 
Die Musikindustrie dieses Gesetzt unterstützt bzw. gut findet  (soviel zu deren Absichten)
Letztendlich kreisen in den Reihen der CDU diverse Ideen Egoshooter ganz zu verbieten, sehen aber bei realen waffen keinen Handlungsbedarf.
Letztlich bleiben die Piraten eine Themen bzw. Nischenpartei. Wenn jedoch Informationen zensiert werden können, nützen sämtliche nachstehende Forderungen nichts.
Soviel zu meiner Motivation diese Partei zu wählen.


----------



## seiLaut (13. Mai 2009)

Mein Verstand sagt Piraten..


----------



## boss3D (13. Mai 2009)

[X] Sonstiges

SPÖ in Österreich! Dank Faymann kann man wieder auf die Regierung vertrauen ... 

MfG, boss3D


----------



## SpaM_BoT (13. Mai 2009)

Wieso steht die Piratenpartei auf einmal zur Auswahl?
Ich kann mich doch gar nicht daran erinnern das die nun doch schon zu den Bundestagswahlen zugelassen wurden. Oder hab ich da was verpasst?


----------



## MomentInTime (13. Mai 2009)

seiLaut schrieb:


> Mein Verstand sagt Piraten..



Meiner auch... und mein Herz ^^ ...


----------



## heizungsrohr (13. Mai 2009)

1. ist die piratenpartei momentan auf dem besten weg zur bundestagswahl zugelassen zu werden (jeden tag 1-3% mehr nötige unterschriften bei 70 resttagen)
2. wäre sonstige sonst zu aufgeblasen
[X]Piraten, ich hoffe dass die noch ordentlich die werbetrommel rühren damit die mal bekannt wird


----------



## DerSitzRiese (13. Mai 2009)

Hat sich jemand von euch Piraten überhaupt mal das lächerlich kurze wie einseitige Programm angeschaut? 
Die Piratenpartei ist mehr eine Organisation wie Greenpeace oder Amnesty International, die ihren Fokus auf ein Themengebiet legt, aber bestimmt keine Partei die ein Land regieren sollte oder kann.


----------



## heizungsrohr (13. Mai 2009)

wer sagt denn, dass die alleine regieren soll? die wäre nur eine ergänzung zu anderen parteien. außerdem sind die piraten in deutschland 3 jahre alt. da kann man noch kein voll ausformuliertes parteiprogramm erwarten


----------



## seiLaut (13. Mai 2009)

DerSitzRiese schrieb:


> Hat sich jemand von euch Piraten überhaupt mal das lächerlich kurze wie einseitige Programm angeschaut?


Willst du das jetzt jeden Monat diskutieren?
Die Piratenpartei hat unter 1000 Mitglieder. In der Größenordnung kannst du kein vollständiges Wahlprogramm erwarten.
Keiner, der die Partei wählt, denkt ernsthaft über die momentane Regierungsfähigkeit dieser Partei nach. Nur wenns über 0,5% geht, dann wäre das für die Partei eine wichtige Hürde.


----------



## SpaM_BoT (13. Mai 2009)

heizungsrohr schrieb:


> 1. ist die piratenpartei momentan auf dem besten weg zur bundestagswahl zugelassen zu werden (jeden tag 1-3% mehr nötige unterschriften bei 70 resttagen)



Solange die Piratenpartei nicht für die Bundestagswahl zugelassen ist, solange sollte sie auch hier nicht zur Auswahl stehen.
Es verfälscht nur unnötigerweise die monatliche Community Bundestagswahlen.


----------



## MomentInTime (13. Mai 2009)

@ DerSitzRiese:

Die Piratenpartei IST ein Themenverbund aus

"Pro Bürgerrechte - auch im digitalen Informationszeitalter"
"Mehr Basisdemokratie, gegen Lobbyismus", und
"Pro freies Wissen und Kultur - gegen Monopolisierung".
Wenn jemand PIRATEN wählt, artikuliert der damit unmissverständlich, dass ihm diese Themen,
die seit Jahren von den etablierten Parteien übergangen werden, wichtig sind; und genau das
können sich die etablierten Parteien ab einem gewissen Prozentsatz zugunsten der Piratenpartei
eben nicht mehr leisten zu überhören.

Du glaubst doch nicht ernsthaft, dass die Piratenpartei alleinig eine Regierung bilden würde.
Im Falle einer Koalition wären PIRATEN so etwas wie ein Pfand für die bereits erwähnten Punkte,
für die sie einstehen. Was sollten sie da auch einen Kompromiss an ihren Kernthemen eingehen,
wenn dem Koalitionspartner in den anderen Ressorts doch bereits genug Zugeständnisse geboten werden ?
Du siehst also, das die Beschaffenheit als Themen-Partei durchaus auch politische Vorteile in sich birgt:
Die Piratenpartei ist gebunden, ja geradezu abhängig von ihren Kernthemen - Wortbruch ausgeschlossen,
weil Wortbruch = Parteibruch und unnötig, weil Koalitionspartner bei Themen-Parteien schon genug auf
ihre Kosten kommen.



SpaM_BoT schrieb:


> Solange die Piratenpartei nicht für die Bundestagswahl zugelassen ist, solange sollte sie auch hier nicht zur Auswahl stehen. Es verfälscht nur unnötigerweise die monatliche Community Bundestagswahlen.



Ja ? Sind 25 % Sonstige also besser ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## heizungsrohr (13. Mai 2009)

so jetz wird nicht mehr über die npd diskutiert, sondern über piraten. nur das diese partei hier mehr daseinsberechtigung hat, da hier ne menge piraten-symphatisanten sind


----------



## SpaM_BoT (13. Mai 2009)

IronheadHaynes schrieb:


> > Zitat von *SpaM_BoT*
> >
> >
> > Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Von mir aus ja. Sollte dann nur jedem klar sein das mit dieser Auswahl alle anderen Parteien gewählt wurde.

Die Piratenpartei hat momentan hier noch keine Berechtigung zur Auswahl zu stehen!
Sollte sie zu der Bundestagswahl zugelassen werden, dann hat ja keiner etwas dagegen.

Wenn schon eine Community Bundestagswahl, dann aber bitte korrekt.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (13. Mai 2009)

heizungsrohr schrieb:


> wer sagt denn, dass die alleine regieren soll? die wäre nur eine ergänzung zu anderen parteien. außerdem sind die piraten in deutschland 3 jahre alt. da kann man noch kein voll ausformuliertes parteiprogramm erwarten



Von einer Partei, die sich an der Regierung beteiligen soll, würde ich zumindest erwarten, dass sie ein paar Ziele hat...
Ich meine: Informationsfreiheit schön und gut, da könnte sich gelegentlich mal einer querstellen - aber ehrlich gesagt ist das in Zeiten von Klimawandel, Weltwirtschaftskrise, Bildungsnotständen, sozialer Spannungen,... nicht genug. Der Rest ist imho zu wichtig, als das man dazu keine Meinung bzw. ein "erstmal egal" haben sollte. Eine Koalition unter Beteiligung der Piraten würde da aber ggf. extrem einseitig einem Parteiprogram folgen.




SpaM_BoT schrieb:


> Solange die Piratenpartei nicht für die Bundestagswahl zugelassen ist, solange sollte sie auch hier nicht zur Auswahl stehen.
> Es verfälscht nur unnötigerweise die monatliche Community Bundestagswahlen.



Hmm - die Chancen stehen nicht schlecht, dass sie zugelassen wird. Und wenn die Leute statt dessen für "sonstiges" stimmen, was sie bislang auch gemacht haben, dann verfälschen sie genauso - jetzt kann man den Effekt aber rausrechnen. Eine Partei in der Sammelgruppe "sonstiges" zu lassen, für die mehr Leute stimmen, als für die beiden schlechtesten namentlich genannten, war nicht wirklich sinnvoll.


----------



## SpaM_BoT (13. Mai 2009)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> > Zitat von *SpaM_BoT*
> >
> >
> > Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Es fehlen schon noch einige Unterschriften: Bundestagswahl 2009 ? Piratenwiki


ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Und wenn die Leute statt dessen für "sonstiges" stimmen, was sie bislang auch gemacht haben, dann verfälschen sie genauso...


Darüber denk ich mir mal mein Teil...


ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> - jetzt kann man den Effekt aber rausrechnen.


Ok, aktzeptiert.
Im nachhinein gesehen interessierts mich dann schon wieviel potenzielle Piraten Wähler sich hier rumtreiben


----------



## Nuklon (14. Mai 2009)

Das schlimme ist aber dass wir 33.000 Registrierte haben, hier im Forum. 6.000 Aktive und gerade mal 50-100 Leute stimmen wirklich ab. Der Schnitt ist noch schlechter als jede andere Wahl in der Realität. Ein bisschen Aufmerksamkeit könnte er schon vertragen.


----------



## seiLaut (14. Mai 2009)

Nuklon schrieb:


> Das schlimme ist aber dass wir 33.000 Registrierte haben, hier im Forum. 6.000 Aktive und gerade mal 50-100 Leute stimmen wirklich ab.


Das Unterforum hier ist ja auch wirklich schlecht besucht.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (14. Mai 2009)

50-100? 3 von 5 Wahlterminen liegen unter 50, an die 100 kommt keiner ran.
Aber wie schon erwähnt: Zum Glück sind die ganzen Spamkiddies in der RuKa.
(ich hab schon Uni-Wahlen mit unter 15% Beteiligung gesehen, DAS ist traurig  )


----------



## Nuklon (14. Mai 2009)

Das lustige an den Uniwahlen ist immer dass die Geisteswissenschaften die sowieso immer rumjammern die niedrigsten Quoten haben. 9,xx haben die auch schon geschafft bei uns. Leider waren 40% auch schon die Top-Quote.

(Hey ich bin auch in der Ruka unterwegs) Ich find den toll, ist der neu?


----------



## mich (14. Mai 2009)

[X] Piraten...alle andren wollen eh nur Paintball, Games und Amokläufe verbieten....


----------



## DerSitzRiese (16. Mai 2009)

Denkt mal globaler, Freunde.


----------



## Nuklon (17. Mai 2009)

An was denkst du da gerade bei dem Begriff global?


----------



## DerSitzRiese (17. Mai 2009)

Nuklon schrieb:


> An was denkst du da gerade bei dem Begriff global?



Frieden, Umwelt und Co. Die wichtigen Themen.


----------



## Nuklon (18. Mai 2009)

Ok, jetzt denken wir mal weiter an das Jahr 2015,
die Musikindustrie hat die Kiposperre auf sich erweitern lassen, einige Seiten landen ausversehen auf der geheimen Sperrliste und keinen interessiert es mehr, weile s niemand weiß.
Dein biometrischer Pass per RFID(kommend 2011) wird von jedem zweiten Passanten ausgelesen und zu zentralen Scoringstellen geschickt.
Bundeskanzler Schäuble setzt zu jeder Demo als Terrorabwehr Panzer und Soldaten der Bundeswehr ein. Verhaftet dazu jeden der ihm auf 3 Kilometer zu nahe kommt im rahmen der Sicherheit und lässt "gefährliche" Demos sofort auflösen.

Ja dann kannst du mal versuchen systemkritisch über deinr globalen Themen zu reden. Entweder dir hört dann keiner mehr zu oder du wirst mundtod gemacht.

Zugegeben überspitzt das ganze jetzt von mir. Aber man sieht durchaus Potenzial dass es dahin gehen kann und auch wird.
Deine Themen kann man nur durchsetzen oder ändern wenn man in einer freiheitlichen Demokratie lebt. 
Es sei denn du vertraust unseren Politikern völlig. Dann kann aber die CDU mit der SPD fusionieren und alle Wahlen abschaffen und uns als Einheitspartei regieren.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (18. Mai 2009)

Ummm - gegen Internetzensur, Überwachung und Terror im Inneren sind (i.d.R.) auch die Parteien, die sich um Frieden und Umwelt Gedanken machen und die z.T. deutlich bessere Chancen, diese Ansichten auch in die Realpolitik einzubringen, als die Piraten.
Hier werden als (scheinbar) wichtige Wahlargumente aber immer wieder mögliche Verbote von Gewaltverherrlichen Tätigkeiten genannt - und so kritisch man das auch sehen kann:
Eine Bedrohung für den demokratischen Prozess ist das definitiv nicht.


----------



## MomentInTime (18. Mai 2009)

Die FDP und die Grünen erfahren viel Zulauf von Alternativ-Wählern, weil
die Grünen den Eindruck erwecken, dass sie dabei sind, wenn es heißt
"Freiheit statt Angst" und "Nein zum Überwachungsstaat".

An dieser Stelle möchte ich gerne auf einen Ex-Grünen hinweisen,
der jetzt für die PIRATEN HESSEN kandidiert: Hauke Kruppa


			
				Ein Auszug aus seinem Kandidatenprofil schrieb:
			
		

> .
> Die heutige Kritik der Grünen an der Vorratsdatenspeicherung und den sonstigen Überwachungsplänen ist unglaubwürdig, ja für meine Begriffe geradezu zynisch.
> 
> Die Grünen bezeichnen heute die Vorratsdatenspeicherung als Wahnsinn. Aber in den Jahren nach 2001, als sie mit der SPD in der Regierung saßen, haben sie tatenlos zugesehen, während Bundesjustizministerin Brigitte Zypries die Vorratsdatenspeicherung gegen einen einstimmigen Bundestagsbeschluss auf europäischer Ebene vorantrieb.
> ...



Um die Glaubwürdigkeit der FDP steht es bei diesem Themengebiet auch nicht
gerade besser, seit sie in Nordrhein-Westfalen erstmals heimliche Online-
Durchsuchungen eingeführt hat, was aber zum Glück vom Bundesverfassungsgericht
gekippt wurde.


----------



## JePe (18. Mai 2009)

Nuklon schrieb:


> Ok, jetzt denken wir mal weiter an das Jahr 2015,
> die Musikindustrie hat die Kiposperre auf sich erweitern lassen(...)



Das waere zu schoen, um wahr zu sein.

Inwieweit wuerde das Erschweren von Urheberrechtsverletzungen demokratiegefaehrdend wirken? Das konnte mir bisher noch niemand wirklich erklaeren.



Nuklon schrieb:


> Zugegeben überspitzt das ganze jetzt von mir. Aber man sieht durchaus dass es dahin gehen (...) wird.



Noe.



Nuklon schrieb:


> Dann kann aber die CDU mit der SPD fusionieren und alle Wahlen abschaffen und uns als Einheitspartei regieren.



Der Sinn von Wahlen ist sicher nicht, dass ein paar "Dagegen"-Schild-Hochhalter in den Parlamenten Sand ins demokratische Getriebe streuen und dass daraus resultierende Knirschen den etablierten Parteien ankreiden.

Die Piraten sind keine ernstzunehmende Partei mit einer politischen Aussage - sie formulieren nur auf sehr eloquente Weise den latenten Egoismus von Teilen der Gesellschaft. Die wollen auch morgen noch Ballern und auf´s Urheberrecht pfeifen und waehlen dann eben die, die ihnen das versprechen. Das einzig Gute an ihnen (und anderen Parteien dieser Coleur) ist, dass sie ein paar Stimmen von den Linken absaugen duerften. Und komischerweise muss ich immer zuerst an die denken, wenn ich "Einheitspartei" hoere.


----------



## Pokerclock (18. Mai 2009)

Heute kamen die Wahlzettel für die Briefwahl an.

Ich muss gestehen, dass trotz der 31 Parteien, die zur Auswahl stehen, nahezu keine meine Interessen zu einem zufriedenstellenden Maß vertritt. Auch die Partei, die meistens bei Bundestagswahlen mein Favorit ist. Sie ist mir doch zu sehr für eine bedingungslose EU-Erweiterung. Das stößt mir doch gewaltig auf. 

Am Ende hat mein Bauchgefühl entschieden und eine der kleinen Parteien gewählt. 

Meiner Verwandtschaft ergeht es nicht besser. Fragen mich, was ich gewählt habe. Am Ende sage ich, dass es im Grunde egal ist, wenn man sich keiner wirklich Partei annähern kann. Solnage man überhaupt und nicht die LINKE wählt.


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (18. Mai 2009)

Ich würde selbstverständlich die Piratenpartei wählen.


----------



## Gast3737 (19. Mai 2009)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> RuneDRS hat leider keine Lust mehr[..]


Ich habe einfach keine Zeit mehr mich um solche Sachen wie Extreme zu kümmern. Da muss Extreme halt zurück stecken. Umziehen tue ich auch noch..von daher..

Ich habe natürlich die SPD gewählt, bald wohne ich ja wieder bei Matze Platzeck der ja eigentlich Bundeskanzler sein müsste...


----------



## Nucleus (19. Mai 2009)

JePe schrieb:


> Inwieweit wuerde das Erschweren von Urheberrechtsverletzungen demokratiegefaehrdend wirken? Das konnte mir bisher noch niemand wirklich erklaeren.



Eine Interessengemeinschaft, bzw. Lobby bekommt Rückendeckung bei der Überwachung und Verfolgung seiner eigenen Kunden, bzw. solcher, die es nicht sind.

Klingeln bei Dir da nicht die Alarmglocken?


----------



## JePe (19. Mai 2009)

Nein?


----------



## heizungsrohr (19. Mai 2009)

was haben denn hier alle gegen die linke? nur weil die mal aus der SED entstanden ist, heißt das nicht, dass die jetzt eine neue sowjetunion (bzw. ddr) aufbauen wollen.


----------



## Pokerclock (19. Mai 2009)

heizungsrohr schrieb:


> was haben denn hier alle gegen die linke? nur weil die mal aus der SED entstanden ist, heißt das nicht, dass die jetzt eine neue sowjetunion (bzw. ddr) aufbauen wollen.



Das ist nur ein kleines Argument nicht die Linke zu wählen. Einen Bisky als Europaabgeordneten will ich nicht. 

Ich schreibe hier eher hinsichtlich der Steuerpolitik (kenne mich rein zufällig mit Steuergesetzen gut aus) und dem allgemeinen ökonomischen Aspekten, bei denen die Linke eine teils doch sehr absurde Vorstellung hat. Zudem sind teils massive Kompetenzschwächen innerhalb der Reihen der Linken zu sehen (Hessen-Linke).


----------



## Nucleus (19. Mai 2009)

Die LINKE sind populistische Schaumschläger, deren "Parteiprogramm" fernab von jedem Bezug zur Realität entstanden und von einer romantischen Ideologie geprägt ist.


----------



## SpaM_BoT (19. Mai 2009)

Nucleus schrieb:


> Die LINKE sind populistische Schaumschläger, deren "Parteiprogramm" fernab von jedem Bezug zur Realität entstanden....


Irgendwo besitzt jede Partei solche "Fähigkeiten".
Nun gut. Wie sich die Piratenpartei bewehrt bleibt abzuwarten. Bis Dato hat es aber jede Partei geschafft sich unbeliebt zu machen.


----------



## Nucleus (19. Mai 2009)

SpaM_BoT schrieb:


> Irgendwo besitzt jede Partei solche "Fähigkeiten"



Da ist natürlich was dran 

Bei den LINKEn fällt mir nur ständig auf, dass sie stets das sagen, was die Leute hören wollen - sich also quasi in einem permanenten Wahlkampf befinden


----------



## ruyven_macaran (19. Mai 2009)

Nuja - die Grundkonzepte der Linken zielen nunmal auf eine Umverteilung von oben nach unten ab, damit sagen sie natürlich extrem oft etwas, dass sehr viele Leute hören wollen.
Und nachteile des eigenen Konzeptes oder hoffnungslos vernachlässigte Fakten zu thematisieren gehört bei keiner Partei zu den Stärken - Wahlkampf hin oder her. (zumal imho ohnehin ein sehr geringer qualitativer Unterschied zwischen Wahlkampf und der Lobbyarbeit, der die meisten Parteien die anderen beiden Jahre nachgehen, besteht)

Aber wenn man sich anguckt, wie extrem gut die Piratenpartei schneidet und die guten Ergebnisse der FDP in den letzten Monaten hinzunimmt, dann denke ich nicht, dass man die Begründungen "reine Populismus" oder "Totalausfall in einigen Bereichen" verwenden kann, um die Einstellung der Community zur Linken zu Begründen. Da muss es schon eine Abneigung gegen genau die Ziele geben, für die die Linke steht - nicht nur gegen ihre Methoden.


----------



## fisch@namenssuche (19. Mai 2009)

ich hab ehrlich gesagt angst davor, das die linken zu viele stimmen bei den nächsten wahlen bekommen. selbiges bei cdu/csu.
die sache mit den steuererniedrigungen klingt für den durchschnitss-bildleser zwar super, letztendlich muss das geld aber irgendwo herkommen .
solange alle nur auf eine weiter wachsende wirtschaft bauen [hoffen ?],
wird's jedes jahr schlimmer .
ein sinnvoller lösungsansatz muss her - das schafft derzeit keine partei.

[da gabs so ein tolles wahlplakat:
abwrackprämie - 2500 euro.
kinderbonus - 100 euro.
spricht für sich ]


----------



## MidwayCV41 (22. Mai 2009)

[X] Sonstige. Es wird, wie schon bei den letzten beiden Wahlen nur eine trotz Stimme sein die ich einer Partei gebe die hier nicht aufgeführt wird.

SPD und CDU: Machen eigentlich nur noch Mist. Um unwichtige Sachen wird sich ausgiebig gekümmert, aber bei wirklich wichtigen Sachen bleiben sie tatenlos, könnte ja Wählerstimmen kosten.

FDP: Für mich angehende Massen******. Ist schon eine tolle Idee, in Zeiten von vielen Arbeitslosen und Billiglöhner die Gesetzlichen Krankenversicherungen abschaffen zu wollen. Legt euch eine Privatversicherung zu oder Verreckt.

Die Linke: Schaumschläger, obwohl einige ihrer Ideen nicht schlecht sind und eine Umsetzung garnicht mal so schwierig sein dürfte. Dafür bedarf es nur einige Reformen in der Politik was Diäten, Dienstwagen, Leibwächter ect. ect. ect. angeht. Da liessen sich wirklich viele viele viele Mrd. einsparen. Aber sowas ist realitätsfern.

Die Grünen: Ja was machen die eigentlich? Wenns nach denen geht, am besten alle Industrien abschaffen und ganz Deutschland zu einem Umweltschutzgebiet erklären. Man kann ja auch von Liebe und Luft leben.

Piratenpartei: Nachdem was ich mir ergoogelt habe..........Die können sich mit den Linken zusammen tun. Absolut realitätsfern.

Eine kleine Revolution in diesem Land könnte mal ganz sinnvoll sein.


----------



## heizungsrohr (23. Mai 2009)

und was ist an der piratenpartei jetzt bitte realitätsfern? die haben ein thema für das die sich einsetzen. wenn die überhaupt über die 5% kommen, dann wirken die ja nur mit. die werden sicherlich nicht eine absolute mehrheit bekommen, sofern sie überhaupt zugelassen werden.


----------



## Pokerclock (28. Mai 2009)

Ein guter Grund die LINKE und die Grünen nicht zu wählen.

Ich möchte kein Tempolimit 130.


----------



## Nucleus (28. Mai 2009)

Dito.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (28. Mai 2009)

Lieber das beliebte Tempo80-Tempo100-Tempo80-Tempo60-Tempo120-Tempo100 (mit real60-80-40-Baustellenstau-110-70).


----------



## drachenorden (28. Mai 2009)

Naja, wenn man die Lagerkämpfe hier verfolgt erinnert das gleichfalls an Wahlkampf 

Viel wichtiger ist doch, sich überhaupt politisch zu engagieren bzw. zu äußern, daher: die Wählerstimme nutzen!

*... SIE SAHEN EINEN WAHL-WERBESPOT DER PARTEI "DIE SCHRAUBER" ...*


----------



## Pokerclock (29. Mai 2009)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Lieber das beliebte Tempo80-Tempo100-Tempo80-Tempo60-Tempo120-Tempo100 (mit real60-80-40-Baustellenstau-110-70).



Wir haben hier in der Gegend rund um Frankfurt und Rhein-Main ganz nette Rennstrecken ohne Baustelle und bei gewissen Uhrzeiten, gute Möglichkeiten mal schneller zu fahren als sonst. 

Eines der letzten Germany-only Rechte in Europa und der Welt, das ich nicht missen will. Außerdem will ich nicht wissen, was passiert wenn ich mit 120km/h zu viel geblitzt werde.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (29. Mai 2009)

Ich hab hier bei Kiel auch welche - und zwar ~50%, nicht 5% und nicht nur von 2:10 bis 4:20 ausreichend frei (kenn das Rhein-Main-Gebiet  ) - aber mal ehrlich: Das läuft letztendlich auf öffentlichen Spielplatz hinaus. Mit schnellem vorrankommen haben diese kurzen Ausnahmen relativ wenig zu tun.
Letzteres ist aber imho der Sinn eines öffentlichen Straßennetzes und wer schon mal längere Strecken in Frankreich oder Italien gefahren ist, der weiß, dass ein einheitliches Tempo da wahre Wunder wirken kann, der Umwelt tuts sowieso gut.
Wer Spaß am Gasgeben haben will, der muss sich dann halt mal ne Rennstrecke suchen (die wollen auch Leben) und muss das imho nicht vom Steuerzahler zu Lasten der Grundversorgung unterstützt bekommen.
(außerdem säuft meine Kiste ab 130 wie n Loch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)


----------



## Nucleus (29. Mai 2009)

Tempobegrenzung in einem Land dessen Stütze die Produktion von Autos ist, die das locker überbieten, ist imho ein bisschen kontraproduktiv...


----------



## potzblitz (29. Mai 2009)

Piraten  haben auch meine Stimme für die EU Wahlen bekommen  Bin ein Briefwähler ist für mich bequemer


----------



## MomentInTime (30. Mai 2009)

Wie verhält das sich eigentlich statistisch mit der Briefwahl ?
Sind diese Stimmen schon vor Sonntag im Stimmenpool, oder werden diese Stimmen
erst nach dem Sonntag eingearbeitet ? Ist ja  in Hinblick auf die ersten Statistiken
am Sonntag nicht unintessesant zu wissen...


----------



## Pokerclock (30. Mai 2009)

Vor der Wahl wird der rosa Umschlag geöffnet und im Wahlverzeichnis vermerkt, damit du am Tag der Wahl nicht nochmal wählen kannst.

Der blaue Umschlag wird glaube ich erst am Tag der Wahl geöffnet (dort befindet sich der Wahlzettel).


----------



## MomentInTime (30. Mai 2009)

Ah ja. Danke für die Aufklärung  ...


----------

